# 2 ballast fixture- 1 being used



## Matt721 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have several 2x4 troffers lighting up 4 4ft T12 lamps (2 lamps per ballast). 
The lamps were recently changed to T10's since they have more lumens and the T12 ballast will still run them properly. 
There wasn't the need for 4 lamps anymore and now we only run 2 lamps and the other lamp holders remain empty. 

The other ballast is still hooked up even though it isn't running any lamps. 
Does anyone know how much energy it is still using? 
I'm trying to calculate how much energy we're saving by switching to only 2 lamps

Each magnetic ballast is made to run 2- 40watt T-12's

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Matt721 said:


> I have several 2x4 troffers lighting up 4 4ft T12 lamps (2 lamps per ballast).
> The lamps were recently changed to T10's since they have more lumens and the T12 ballast will still run them properly.
> There wasn't the need for 4 lamps anymore and now we only run 2 lamps and the other lamp holders remain empty.
> 
> ...


Gut the thing and install new ballasts with T8 lighting. Why do you leave the unused ballast connected??


----------

